# Mehrere Festplatten an einem Mainboard



## JottiGG (31. Januar 2018)

Hey leute ich habe mal eine frage. ich wollte wissen wie ich mehrere Festplatten an einem SATA anschluss anschließen kann. Mein problem ist das ich ein ITX mainboard habe mit 2 SATA anschlüssen und einem eSata anschluss am IO panel. Ich habe schon beide Sata anschlüsse benutzt und möchte ungern mir noch irgendwie eine externe festplatte holen mit einem eSata anschluss. ich habe nach einem SATA splitter gesucht und ich habe etwas gefunden doch ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das einfach so benutzten kann oder ob ich da was beachten muss kann mir wer etwas dazu sagen ?

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Stueppi (31. Januar 2018)

Ich glaub nicht das sowas geht. Hast du noch einen PCIe Slot frei? Da kannst du dann einen SATA Controller anschließen.


----------



## keinnick (31. Januar 2018)

Pro SATA-Port kannst Du  ein Laufwerk anschließen. Ich wüsste daher nicht, was ein SATA-Splitter sein soll. Ansonsten wie Stueppi schon schrieb: SATA über PCIe-Karte.


----------



## shootme55 (31. Januar 2018)

Meines Wissens gibts das was du dir erhoffst nicht. Sata ist wie der Name schon sagt eine serielle Verbindung.

warum legst du nicht den externen Sata oder USB3 per Kabel ins Gehäuse? Ja ok du würdest von der Rückseite eine kleine Kabelschleife sehn, trotzdem schöner als externe Gehäuse. 

Ansonsten würds nur gehn mit einem zusätzlichen Sata-Controller in den PCIe-Slot

Die Sata-Splitterkabel sind für die Stromkabel. Außerdem gibts bei manchen Systemlösungen Stecker, an denen eine Mehrfachpeitsche angeschlossen wird. Ist aber eher selten.


----------



## ZobRombie (31. Januar 2018)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich einen SATA-Port-Multiplier, bei dem ist ein extra (Raid-)Controller verbaut, der dem Motherbord eine Platte vorgaukelt, nachgeschaltet jedoch mehrere betreibt. Ob sich Motherboard-Controller und Multiplier-Controller vertragen, ist aber nicht unbedingt hundertprozentig sichergestellt.
Als Beispiel etwa auf die Schnelle: Syba Hardware Port Multiplier intern 5 SATA-I/II-Ports: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Falls du keinen Multiplier, sondern die vier-zu-eins Kabelpeitschen meintest, die funktionieren anders und benötigen Mini-SAS.

Grüße


----------



## Faxe007 (31. Januar 2018)

Du kannst auch eine SATA Festplatte an den eSata Port anschließen. Dazu brauchst du nur ein eSATA-SATA Adapterkabel. Die Pinbelegung ist gleich. Du könntest das eSATA Kabel dann irgendwie durch eine Slotblende vom IOPanel ins Gehäuse führen.


----------



## JottiGG (31. Januar 2018)

Danke an alle die so schnell geantwortet haben also für mich war oder ist die plausibelste lösung die von Faxe007 könnte mir da jemand ein gutes kabel vorschlagen ? und an alle die einen sata-controller vorgeschlagen haben ich habe leider nur einen PCIe slot wo meine Graka drauf ist  trotzdem danke für alle vorschläge hat mir sehr geholfen  ist das hier gut ? (?8,90*/1m) 1.00m Delock SATA 6Gb/s Adapterkabel eSATA Stecker auf | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## Faxe007 (1. Februar 2018)

Grundsätzlich passts. Es gibt aber mehrere eSATA Anschlusstypen. Schau auf dein IOPanel was für einen eSATA Anschluss brauchst. Es gibt z.B auch sowas hier: eSATA 1,0m Kabel I-Type-Stecker - SATA L-Type Stecker Adapter Adapterkabel  | eBay


----------

